# Safest way to make 1/4" square strips



## cornhusker (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out exactly how to SAFELY cut out a bunch of 1/4" x 1/4" x 24" or longer strips from various width and thickness boards I have. I am not concerned about waste, however I need to have the cuts fairly accurate and truly square as I will end up using them for a larger glue-up.

I haven't been able to figure out how do this safely - - I know my fingers are going to get too close to the blade or something will end up getting shot back at me because of wood getting pinched between the fence and the blade, etc.

Could anyone lend their advice how to accomplish this?

BTW - I have an old table saw, a router (but not a router table), and a benchtop planer and am game to use any combination of these tools.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Push sticks and feather boards! Also, do a search here for thin rip jigs. These jigs will help you get consistant results.

If waste is not an issue, I would plane the stock to 1/4", then cut the strips with a thin strip jig.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

cut the strips close to the size you need, plane them down to 1/4" then rotate them 90 degrees and run threw the planner again. Perfectly sqaure 1/4" square. Just did this with some walnut to make 3/8" inch sticks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would cut your material to 1/4" then rip the stock in 1/4 strips make sure you have the small strip fall off not between the blade and the fence. You might do a search here on Ljs for thin strip jigs they are easy to make and make the operation quick and accurate


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree with Jim. It's the safe way


----------



## frostwood (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been using the Micro jig push "stick" for a couple of months and like the fact that it provides a cover over the blade and very secure holding of the piece.I use the micro splitter as well and this holds the cutoff piece secure as well.


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Please have a look on my reply here
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11083#reply-115892

niki


----------



## cornhusker (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your comments - it sounds like making a "thin strips jig" is the best way to go!

Mike


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I often make small parts using extra long stock. I make the cut without pushing all the way through the blade, then cut the part off.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

i end up with a bunch of these every time i make a 3/8 rabbit for picture frames. set your fence 1/4" from blade 3/8" high for first cut, run all four sides if your stock is thick enough then reset height to 1/4" and width to size of stock less 3/8", this lets the strip fall away from the fence, run all four sides, resquare stock and go again
as said use feather boards and push stick
the jigs are great too, this is just another idea


----------

